# Press Release For Sanford Innovations Broadhead Quad Fix Blade....



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

any thoughts on this head?


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

*liberty*

Looks like the Liberty head. What is the actual main blade cutting width?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What weights do they come in? What type of steel?
Thanks.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Northern Archer said:


> Looks like the Liberty head. What is the actual main blade cutting width?


better than them,,,built like a tank..


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

heads are made from 100% steel and come in 100 grain.....


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have any actual pics of the heads?


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have any actual pics of the heads?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt thanks for your interest


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

niteshade said:


> any thoughts on this head?


Looks like a cross between a Liberty and a Razor Trick.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*reply from chris @ sanford innovations....*

Hi, We will post the BloodShots on our web site as soon as we start to ship them out which will be in the first part of August. Unfortunately, we will not have the ExpanDeads out until January of 2011. Our archery antelope starts here in August 15th and I understand more than anyone that people want these heads as soon as possible because I am a bowhunter first and foremost and can very much relate. You may want to check out our BloodShots for this season, because they have the same cutting that a 3 bladed 1.5" broadhead has and are built for speed, so you get the best of both worlds with a fixed head.

Thanks for your interest in our new innovative broadheads.

Chris G. Sanford
Sanford Innovations, Inc.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

we don't have any antelope here. wasn't any in dallastown when I lived down there either. as a matter of fact pa has no antelope season.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bambieslayer said:


> we don't have any antelope here. wasn't any in dallastown when I lived down there either. as a matter of fact pa has no antelope season.


that was a direct message from chris, the owner if you had read the title.....he is in montana and they do have white tail there... i see you like the mangus stinger, good head.....thanks


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Where are they made ?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Hit-em said:


> Where are they made ?


montana....


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

So the cutting diameter is 1 1/8" 

What will they retail for?

As an aside, calling it total cutting diameter just so you can advertise a bigger number is kind of tacky. It may be effective but it's still tacky.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

bump....


----------

